# Flower Mantis



## ChrisA (Nov 8, 2010)

Baby nympth of India Jewelled Mantis.  It's about 1cm long.







Both on MPE-65mm ISO 200 F13 - Flash.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 8, 2010)

Really well done Chris!


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 8, 2010)

very nice shot. I like your flash setup whatever it is!


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks both

Bryan - my flash setup with that lens is (currently....I experiment and change every so often)

MT-24ex with flash heads diffused by Stofen diffusers.  On head mounted on a Kaiser Hotshoe to raise it to a more "flood" position.  Flash set to manual mode - power around 1/16 - 1/32 output, depending on what I need to expose and magnification. 

Chris


----------



## Chellie (Nov 9, 2010)

Great shot.


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisA said:


> Thanks both
> 
> Bryan - my flash setup with that lens is (currently....I experiment and change every so often)
> 
> ...


 Yeah I was looing at the 24 for a long time and didnt get it. Always inpressed with the results. Sounds like quite the setup!


----------



## Frequency (Nov 9, 2010)

is it the body that twisted towards camera? i think only face and one podium is in focus where as other parts  appears blurred....may i please know the way in which it is shot please?


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, you're right Frequency, it's only the face that is parallel to the camera, the body is twisted to the side.  So with the limited DOF on the lens, only the face and front leg is in full focus , the body is blurred slightly due to it being out of focal range.

Bryan - yes I bought the 24 as my first flash, after careful reading of reviews, have tried some off flash stuff since but for ease of use the twin flash is great.


----------

